# Magnesium seems to help IBS-C



## srmorris (Jul 17, 2007)

Have you tried a mix 300-600mg of magnesium capsuals and a regular dier of finely diced vegetable soup.This will open your bowels beyond belief- or it did for me. Does not stop the distention and bloating however but does get rid of that *FULL* feeling.Going to see Dr.Pimmentel in Cedars Sinai early Aug so will report.Simon


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

srmorris said:


> Have you tried a mix 300-600mg of magnesium capsuals and a regular dier of finely diced vegetable soup.This will open your bowels beyond belief- or it did for me. Does not stop the distention and bloating however but does get rid of that *FULL* feeling.Going to see Dr.Pimmentel in Cedars Sinai early Aug so will report.Simon


For those of us with IBS-D, magnesium is not good. We need the calcium. Good to know that it works though, if ever in need of relief.


----------



## Bustertb (Jul 6, 2007)

I use to take 600mg of Magnesium and it kept me regular. But then for some reason it stopped helping me. The doctor put me on Zelnorm and that helped with everything, constipation, bloating and pain. Now I'm trying to get on the program to get back on the Zelnorm.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I've always found magnesium helps with the bloating. But then we are all different I suppose.


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

I am very curious about Magnesium. I wonder if to start I should just take 600mg?I have a hard time remembering to take all these darn pills at different times.If it helps someone with bloating, as posted above, I will try it.


----------



## pinkcadillac (Aug 9, 2007)

Florida Girl said:


> I am very curious about Magnesium. I wonder if to start I should just take 600mg?I have a hard time remembering to take all these darn pills at different times.If it helps someone with bloating, as posted above, I will try it.


Hi, I'm new to this site but not new to IBS-C. 600mg of magnesium is a lot and should be enough. Might even cause you to go the other way. I have suffered for years with IBS-C and any change causes problems but I take magnesium every day and have had to increase it to 600mg due to an antidepressant I am on (and tapering off of finally). I also use flax seed oil (ONLY one brand so email me for that brand cuz all others I have tried have been "rancid" and caused serious distress and a total race to the bathroom several times a day, chipping teeth all the way







Flax seed oil needs to be started slowly after meals and can increase metabolism. It is an antioxidant and has been on the news as a great age-defying supplement. I lost 62 lbs on it but leveled off at a comfortable weight and still take them. I had been on docusate for over 15 years and wanted to get off it. Carol


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks. i have flax seed oil but didn't know what to do with it since I don't really cook. I know I need to change that.I am also on antidepressant/anti-anxiety meds for trouble sleeping.I will send you a PM later re the oil brand.


pinkcadillac said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site but not new to IBS-C. 600mg of magnesium is a lot and should be enough. Might even cause you to go the other way. I have suffered for years with IBS-C and any change causes problems but I take magnesium every day and have had to increase it to 600mg due to an antidepressant I am on (and tapering off of finally). I also use flax seed oil (ONLY one brand so email me for that brand cuz all others I have tried have been "rancid" and caused serious distress and a total race to the bathroom several times a day, chipping teeth all the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amber123456 (Aug 9, 2007)

pinkcadillac said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site but not new to IBS-C. 600mg of magnesium is a lot and should be enough. Might even cause you to go the other way. I have suffered for years with IBS-C and any change causes problems but I take magnesium every day and have had to increase it to 600mg due to an antidepressant I am on (and tapering off of finally). I also use flax seed oil (ONLY one brand so email me for that brand cuz all others I have tried have been "rancid" and caused serious distress and a total race to the bathroom several times a day, chipping teeth all the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hi can you tell me what brand the flax oil is im getting desperate nothing works and what is docuste ist it a perscription drug? thankyou


----------



## JeanH (Dec 6, 2006)

Simon,I have been out of town and just read your post re magnesium. Glad to hear it works for you.I know there are different forms of magnesium such as citrate, oxide, etc. What kind do you take?I have tried Natural Calm, but really have a problem with the taste.ThanksJean


----------



## amber123456 (Aug 9, 2007)

Bustertb said:


> I use to take 600mg of Magnesium and it kept me regular. But then for some reason it stopped helping me. The doctor put me on Zelnorm and that helped with everything, constipation, bloating and pain. Now I'm trying to get on the program to get back on the Zelnorm.


hi im from the uk can you tell me if zelnorm is available in the uk as it sounds great no bloating,constipation


----------



## amber123456 (Aug 9, 2007)

pinkcadillac said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site but not new to IBS-C. 600mg of magnesium is a lot and should be enough. Might even cause you to go the other way. I have suffered for years with IBS-C and any change causes problems but I take magnesium every day and have had to increase it to 600mg due to an antidepressant I am on (and tapering off of finally). I also use flax seed oil (ONLY one brand so email me for that brand cuz all others I have tried have been "rancid" and caused serious distress and a total race to the bathroom several times a day, chipping teeth all the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi its just to ask about the flax seed oil i bought the tablets and nothing has happened they were high strength i have been taking for two days have i bought the wrong item and could you tell me how much magnesium i should buy i dont want ibsd just to be able to go to the toilet


----------



## amber123456 (Aug 9, 2007)

srmorris said:


> Have you tried a mix 300-600mg of magnesium capsuals and a regular dier of finely diced vegetable soup.This will open your bowels beyond belief- or it did for me. Does not stop the distention and bloating however but does get rid of that *FULL* feeling.Going to see Dr.Pimmentel in Cedars Sinai early Aug so will report.Simon


did using the magnesium give you camps and ibs d as i alternate from the two and just want a fine line


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm wondering how long the magesium took to work? I have not been consistent enough taking it (partially cause I am trying so many other things also), hope I am not doing too many at once. I am trying to take 625 mg a day. The ones I got are 250 mg tablets.I really hope it helps. I believe they contain magnesium oxide. I don't have the bottle with me now.My friend gave me a dose of a liquid magensium oxide.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Do you take magnesium on it's own or with calcium? I've read today that as I suffer muscle aches from magnesium I should increase my calcium with it so wondering how or what everyone else takes - on it's own or combined?


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm confused. I have read and heard that magnesium citrate tablets are the way to go and you can take up to 1200 mg. I also read that they should be taken with B6 tabs so it helps to absorb the magnesium. I have just ordered some from a health pharmacy since the OTC tabs are not as effective. Crossing my fingers it works....nothing else has.


----------



## srmorris (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi JeanSorry for the delay.I take magnesium oxide in 250mg tablet form. Have found ~300mg/day most effective in my case. I have found taking it with evening meal helps too.Dont take too much magnesium as it can make you very loose.I am about to compile the results of my visit with Dr.Pimentel - on the whole some progress but not cure thus far but I might need followup xiflaxin.Hope you feel better.RegardsSimon


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

I got the magnesium pills but have been cheating and just taking this liquid that is Calcium, Magnesium & Zinc. I got at health store.I think I will start the pills again tonight in addition to the drink. I kinda worried that I could overdo the magnesium now that I am drinking it also.


----------



## srmorris (Jul 17, 2007)

HiCalcium is useful to take with magnesium but at say 500mg chelated magnesium that should be ample in tablet form. The problem of taking too much can be diarrea but it very much on an individual basis to find a balance.Hope things go well and improve.Simon


----------



## 14633 (Jan 5, 2007)

HiI have recently started taking a tea-spoon of Epson Salts in a glass of water. 'Epsom Salts' contain Magnesium and it seems to be working for me for now.CheersRSB


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

this is interesting and I might try it. will discuss with doc


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

Update, I have been taking the magnesium oxide tablets 500 mg when I wake up, before any food. And also taking 500 mg just before bed. I think it is helping. Not to be gross but my stuff is very loose when it comes out, but not like when I used to get diarrhea in the past. It comes out very easily, usually first thing in the morning, it just is not formed. I'm happy to be going again. Another thing I know is helping (because I have felt that I couldn't go but right after this I could), is as soon as I wake up, my Yoga teacher told me to brush my teeth & tongue, then do these Yoga poses & warm water with lemon. I believe the pose is called wind-relieveing pose. I can post a link if you'd like. It only takes a minute or two to do the pose. And then I make a glass of warm water and squeeze fresh lemon into it & drink some of that. I am also taking some other supplements but I do not skip the magnesium generally, but with the probiotics, I forget to take them alot like it says 20 - 60 min after food. Well it seems like I am always eating & then I forget to take them cause they have to be refrigerated. I want to get tested for parasites which I really think is causing problems for me.I have noticed that coffee (lattes) are actually working on me. So I have been cheating & having them here & there.


----------

